# Woodcroft Telephone Exchange, Edinburgh - July 2009



## rjg_scotland (Jul 25, 2009)

The other night Celo, Cuban B and myself had a look around the old Woodcroft Telephone Exchange in Edinburgh. It's in the process of being stripped and as far as I can tell, demolished.

The plan for this site is flats, whether they're in the existing building or not I can't quite tell [1].

I'd spotted this one a few months ago while walking back from another explore and finally got round to having a proper look. To my slight annoyance while I was researching the place just now I notice someone else on another forum has also visited this month and got pictures of the one bit we only spotted till we'd gone back outside. Ah well! 

Not much to see, there's nothing lying around other than the asbestos removal stuff and other tools being used for the possible demolition. Nevertheless it's quite an fairly building to look at and there's good views from the roof.

Unfortunately what with not being able to take exposures longer than 15s and having to use high ISO, the tiny sensor in my S5600 produces some serious noise which the best NoiseNinja or NeatImage can do is turn it into mud.

Click images to expand.

More images in my gallery.



1.



2.



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9.



10.



11.



12.



13.



14.



15.



16.



17.



18.



19.



20.



21.



22.



23.



24.



25.



26.



27.



28


----------



## james.s (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice find! I love the shot of the stairs, there is great lighting there. The rooftop shots are good too, they show the collosal amount of chimneys on the houses.


----------



## Misstee (Jul 25, 2009)

Great photo set, RJG. Thanks for sharing.

Loving number 6 (the roofs with the glass tops) and the stairwell shots.

Would be a shame if they started the flats from scratch - looks a great building.


----------



## Potter (Jul 30, 2009)

Make a great building to convert to flats or offices.


----------



## cpmf09 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice, some of the intended flats will have great views.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 30, 2009)

Like the first shot, all mine were shit from here. This has got to be the most stripped interior I've come across.


----------

